# Various Business Cards?



## Steve5D (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a selection of various business cards.

Right now, my business card has a photo of a guy holding a guitar, taken during a Mesa Boogie product shoot. It's the only business card I have.

I'm toying with the idea of having various cards to hand out, depending on who I'm talking to or the job I'm trying to get. For instance, if I want to shoot a performer's album cover, the card I have is good for that. But if I want to shoot, say, motorsports, my thought is that one of my photos from Daytona would be more appropriate to feature on a card I hand someone than a card with a guy holding a guitar on it. The same if I wanted to do real estate photography, landscapes, etc.

Business cards are pretty inexpensive, and this is something I've been thinking about for a while.

Anyone else do anything like this?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I've been thinking about getting a selection of various business cards.
> 
> Right now, my business card has a photo of a guy holding a guitar, taken during a Mesa Boogie product shoot. It's the only business card I have.
> 
> ...



While I don't have a business or shoot professionally, for class we were required to make business cards. My professor made this distinction if you shoot multiple things, to have multiple business cards (and even post cards) for the interest of the perspective client.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2013)

Go to moo.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

I went with moo, although for a non student, they are pricey.


----------



## Mully (Mar 2, 2013)

Check out Overnight Prints ...they do a nice job.  Why not use a generic image and list your services on the back side of the card.  Stay away from Vista Print ...it is crap


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been planning on doing something like this for a while but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## texkam (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, it's a good idea to target market. Consult a good designer. I can't stress this enough. Photographers cringe when they see someone use really poor photos in their marketing materials. The same is true of poor design.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't see a designer being worth it for business cards.


----------



## texkam (Mar 2, 2013)

> I don't see a designer being worth it for business cards.


How stupid of me. You're right, it's only one's first impression of your image. YMMV of course.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

texkam said:


> > I don't see a designer being worth it for business cards.
> 
> 
> How stupid of me. You're right, it's only one's first impression of your image. YMMV of course.



Wow, you don't handle disagreements well huh 

I'm on the side of the fence that says business cards are not for advertising, but merely to give people your contact info.
I doubt anyone with the right mind will hire someone based on a nice business card, and I also doubt anyone has declined work
based on a business card. Within good measure of course.


----------



## texkam (Mar 2, 2013)

> Wow, you don't handle disagreements well huh


No, I just put a greater value on the power of one's image. Some people don't have a problem using a poorly captured DIY snapshot instead of a professionally done head shot, for instance.

I'll stand by my recommendation. : )


----------



## rlemert (Mar 2, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I'm on the side of the fence that says business cards are not for advertising, but merely to give people your contact info.
> I doubt anyone with the right mind will hire someone based on a nice business card, and I also doubt anyone has declined work
> based on a business card. Within good measure of course.



  All any advertising ever does is to put your name into the consumer's mind so that when they want your service they will remember to look for you. The business card makes it easier for them to do that looking.

  And while I agree that I wouldn't hire someone solely based on the fact that they have a fantastic card, I am going to have some concerns about them if they have a poor card. If they don't care enough about the simple details like their business card, it leaves doubt in my mind about what else they don't care about.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Wow, you don't handle disagreements well huh
> 
> 
> No, I just put a greater value on the power of one's image. Some people don't have a problem using a poorly captured DIY snapshot instead of a professionally done head shot, for instance.
> ...



A poorly captured DIY snapshot is a poorly captured DIY snapshot, no matter how nice the business card is.

For the sake of argument, how many people are going to actually use the business card as a point of reference of your work
when one could simply pick up their phone and look at your website in a matter of seconds? 

And are you leaving your card at local businesses where you won't be handing people your card in person? 
I still don't see the point of paying hundreds for a designer to design your card. 

Now a website on the other hand, that should be designed by a pro.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

rlemert said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on the side of the fence that says business cards are not for advertising, but merely to give people your contact info.
> ...



Now, I did say "Within good measure of course." If the card is hot pink with comic sans font made out of a piece of printer paper, sure there's reason to suspect that this person is unprofessional.

But given that many people just use the business card generator provided by the site, are you going to judge them based on their bland card but their portfolio and website are among the best you've ever seen?


----------



## rlemert (Mar 2, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> But given that many people just use the business card generator provided by the site, are you going to judge them based on their bland card but their portfolio and website are among the best you've ever seen?



  The question I would ask is "am I even going to bother looking at the portfolio or website if the card is bland?"


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 2, 2013)

rlemert said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > But given that many people just use the business card generator provided by the site, are you going to judge them based on their bland card but their portfolio and website are among the best you've ever seen?
> ...



Not too sound like a jerk, but if you are basing your opinion of a photographer on his business card in the first place,
you're doing it wrong.

If a potential client knows anything about photography, they will want to see your portfolio and your business card will be cork board fodder for future reference.
And if they know nothing of photography, you are most likely a reference from someone else. 

I honestly can't think of a scenario where a bland business card would hurt someone.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 2, 2013)

Well guys, no need to really sit and argue this back and forth. apparently some peole will look at a business card and form an opinon of wether or not they want to pursue someone further, and other people feel that they don't care at all about a business card. to say someone is wrong because they base their opinion on diffrent metrics of how to judge someone isn't going to solve anyones problem. just know that some people do value a business card and some people don't.   hell my sister buys cars based on the color.  "so what kind of car do you want?"   "a blue one"   "what brand?"  " i don't care as long as it's blue."

And if that is the reality of it. I would prefer to have a business card that looked nice and professional so I can attract the people who do value a well designed business card. that way i'm not losing out on those potential customers. 

I do portraits and such and I also automtovie photography so I chose to have two cards, each card geared toward a certain group.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Just remember, the most important thing...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2013)

rlemert said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > But given that many people just use the business card generator provided by the site, are you going to judge them based on their bland card but their portfolio and website are among the best you've ever seen?
> ...



Anyone else remember when business cards didn't even have pictures on them?  When 'fancy ink' (maybe even a color logo) was what set one card apart from another, lol...  I wonder how those guys (those guys being 'everyone') ever got any business with such bland cards...

I think I'm with Ballistics on this one - a business card is for contact info...  Maybe a place on the back to write down an appointment time/date too.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 3, 2013)

I've noticed that sometimes those with the fanciest of advertising and business cards have mediocre skills.

It's almost like...they're compensating for something...


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone else remember when weddings and sports were shot with one piece of film at a time? I wonder how those guys ever got any business shooting with a single Speedgraphic? Things change. Smart people understand the value of moving along with the times. I'd rather be someone using all available marketing tools to my advantage. This includes the benefits of brand image.



> I've noticed that sometimes those with the fanciest of advertising and business cards have mediocre skills. It's almost like...they're compensating for something


The same can be said about many with regards to photography gear.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Those guys _did_ get business though - that was my point.

If somebody can't be bothered to look at my website because my business card is too boring, I'm not sure that I'd want to do business with them anyway...


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

> Those guys did get business though - that was my point.


Back then, yes. My point is how many of them would get hired with that gear today? Tools and techniques change. Just like modern day gear and techniques, brand image is everywhere and is now just another necessary tool to gain an edge on your competition. I still maintain it's a good investment.


----------



## rlemert (Mar 3, 2013)

Some people will look past a bland business card to your web site or portfolio. They will be potential customers regardless of the quality of your business card.

  Other people are going to be put off by a lackluster card. They might have checked your web site if they liked your card, but since they don't like it you've lost that opportunity to sell them.

  Now, as at least one person has put it, maybe you don't want such "shallow" people as your customers. Fine, that's your right. Personally, though, I'd prefer not to lose any potential customers over something that takes so little effort to improve.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I've been thinking about getting a selection of various business cards.
> 
> Right now, my business card has a photo of a guy holding a guitar, taken during a Mesa Boogie product shoot. It's the only business card I have.
> 
> ...



I do this. I get mine through ProDpi. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Those guys did get business though - that was my point.
> 
> 
> Back then, yes. My point is how many of them would get hired with that gear today? Tools and techniques change. Just like modern day gear and techniques, brand image is everywhere and is now just another necessary tool to gain an edge on your competition. I still maintain it's a good investment.






> Some people will look past a bland business card to your web site or portfolio. They will be potential customers regardless of the quality of your business card.
> 
> Other people are going to be put off by a lackluster card. They might have checked your web site if they liked your card, but since they don't like it you've lost that opportunity to sell them.
> 
> Now, as at least one person has put it, maybe you don't want such "shallow" people as your customers. Fine, that's your right. Personally, though, I'd prefer not to lose any potential customers over something that takes so little effort to improve.



Can anyone honestly give me an anecdote of how they lost a client because they used the template from a card maker? 

For a decent designer, you are spending minimum $200 for a business card design. When you can get cards like this: http://www.deviantart.com/download/89077018/BLincPhotography_Business_Card_by_BLPhotography.jpg
directly from the card manufacturer for free - Spending money on a designer is not an investment. It's a foolish expense.

I did the designer thing for business cards in the past. Never again.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 3, 2013)

Sounds like you hired a bad designer.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

It's sort of hard to prove when a business card failed to get one business.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 3, 2013)

texkam said:


> The same can be said about many with regards to photography gear.



Yeah but a 50mm is a 50mm is a 50mm and at least new gear has a verifiable potential of opening up new photo possibilities.

While on the other hand - when I see people spending $150 on 50 embossed, specially cut, pink, scented business cards it just makes me roll my eyes.

I like clean design that doesn't try too hard. That's just me.

Why write a check with your business card that your photography can't cash? Lol


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

> Spending money on a designer is not an investment. It's a foolish expense.


The irony on here is amazing. I wonder how many designers are on a design forum saying the same thing about photographers?


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2013)

I deal with vendors and clients on a daily basis. Not once have i made a decision on which person to use based on their business card.

All you have to do is make your card easy to read and have all the important details. A little design flair is ok but not required.

On a personal note I think people with overly fancy business cards are overcompensating for less than stellar work.

As per the OP's question just have one card that list your specialities and where they can see a gallery.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Market research is wasted money too.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

CCericola said:


> Sounds like you hired a bad designer.



Based on what?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Spending money on a designer is not an investment. It's a foolish expense.
> 
> 
> The irony on here is amazing. I wonder how many designers are on a design forum saying the same thing about photographers?



For a business card? Yeah. I'd agree.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a little weird, though I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised.  What we're talking about here is an element of BUSINESS... not an element of photography... and not all photographers are good business people.  And no that wasn't meant as a dig at anyone in particular... but it is a true statement.

Business cards serve two purposes... the first is to provide someone with your contact information, and the second is marketing.  Now I'm no huge marketer, but I know from experience that leaving an impression on someone goes a long way towards effective marketing, and I also know from experience that an impressive business card absolutely leaves an impression.

For example, I have a small pile of business cards on my desk here... and every single one of them I kept because it either looked extremely cool, or because it FELT cool and was frankly fun to fidget with.  There's one that I have that is absolutely boring as heck, but it's SERIOUSLY heavy card stock, a slightly odd size and has raised silver printing. (super expensive) It's probably the most understated card in the pile, and yet it is the most impressive by far.

For years I had these way basic cards I had printed at paperdirect or whatever the heck they are called.  They were nice enough, but relatively cheap and pretty obviously from paperdirect or something similar.  Just cheap card stock and very standard printing and lettering.  Functional, but not great.  Do I know that they lost me any jobs?  No, I really have no idea, but I can tell you not a single person ever said anything about them when I handed the card to them.

So what, right?

Well, then I had these designed and made up on HEAVY DUTY card stock with a silk laminate put over them.












Without fail, when I hand one of these to someone, people say "Wow, these are beautiful!" and they spend at least a thirty seconds or so actually _looking_ at the card, and I can tell you that I've seen them sitting on people's desks, in people's wallets, etc. many times afterwards.  I had one person tell me that she had showed the card to a couple other people and another person told me that they kept it just because it was neat.

Can I tell you for sure that any one of those cards got me a job?  Nope, not really... but I _can_ tell you that they WITHOUT QUESTION leave a lasting impression, and to me that's worth the extra money I spent on them.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

C'mon manaheim, let's not get silly now. You're saying that people who don't think that business cards are important when it comes to selling yourself as a photographer are bad business people.
If you had a crap portfolio, and great business cards. You'd be known as the guy with a crap portfolio and great business cards. 

And no disrespect, but what is so special about the design of that card?


----------



## CCericola (Mar 3, 2013)

Ballistics. I said maybe you hired a bad designer because you said you went that route but never again. If it was a good design then you wouldn't have said that.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 3, 2013)

CCericola said:


> Ballistics. I said maybe you hired a bad designer because you said you went that route but never again. If it was a good design then you wouldn't have said that.



Well there are so many variables for you to think so absolutely, no? He was a great designer. I got a package for a logo, website, business card,  etc. I would 100% recommend a designer for a website and logo. Not a business card.
No matter how great he was, never again will I pay someone to design a business card.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 3, 2013)

May I ask why? A business card/stationary is an extension of your brand. Your brand is your logo, website, cards, etc... I'm just confused. It seems weird that you liked the branding but not how it was applied to the BC.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> C'mon manaheim, let's not get silly now. You're saying that people who don't think that business cards are important when it comes to selling yourself as a photographer are bad business people.
> If you had a crap portfolio, and great business cards. You'd be known as the guy with a crap portfolio and great business cards.
> 
> And no disrespect, but what is so special about the design of that card?



I did specifically say that I wasn't calling anyone here a bad business person...or something to that effect.

I'm not going to argue with you about it, though.  You've clearly made up your mind on the point, so I'll let you just do your thing.

On the design and what's so special about them... this coming from a guy who has dismissed the value of cards completely?  I'm pretty sure I'm not going to convince you they're anything special, so let's just assume that you're right and they're not.


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2013)

manaheim said:


> This is a little weird, though I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised.  What we're talking about here is an element of BUSINESS... not an element of photography... and not all photographers are good business people.  And no that wasn't meant as a dig at anyone in particular... but it is a true statement.
> 
> Business cards serve two purposes... the first is to provide someone with your contact information, and the second is marketing.  Now I'm no huge marketer, but I know from experience that leaving an impression on someone goes a long way towards effective marketing, and I also know from experience that an impressive business card absolutely leaves an impression.
> 
> ...



I go to several trade shows a year and end up leaving with a stack of fancy business cards. But 95% end up in the trash before I leave the hotel. I keep the other 5% because I was actually interested in what the person was selling and how conversations went.

Again, if you are making decisions based on the card, then you get what you get.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2013)

*sigh*

You guys are missing the point.

I'm NOT saying anyone is going to select you because you have a sexy business card.

I'm saying that some people are going to remember the card, or remember you because of it.

Hopefully they'll be remembering you for your fantastic work as well, but maybe they'll also keep your card because it was neat... and that's going to make it easier for them to get a hold of you.

Does it always work that way?  No of course not.  It's fricken marketing.  If it were invariable and predictable to that degree, it would be way easier to make a buck.

Beyond that, I surrender.  Go get your paperdirect cards and good luck to you.


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes but if everyone has fancy cards are they still special?

My cards are so simple that they are unique.


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Well said manaheim. Good graphic design goes hand-in-hand with good photography IMHO and is just part of good business marketing strategy.

Let's go back to my first posting: Yes, target marketing can be very effective and seems like a reasonable suggestion to solve the OP's marketing challenge. To the second point, obviously it's to the degree that one thinks matters, but it's not a bad idea to consult with an expert. I'm not neccessarily suggesting the OP needs to have a designer do a full-blown corporate branding, but rather I was suggesting consulting a designer to see where they are from a design standpoint. The OP can then choose to make a decision based on the recommendation of a professional. How many on here have suggested to business people that they upgrade their photography, ...even on a business card? Trust me, I've seen realtors for instance, use some pretty crappy photos on their cards and then warp them making them look even worse. Non-designers either are clueless, or think they are better designers than they actually are. Either way that can end up hurting their business.


----------



## LouR (Mar 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I've been thinking about getting a selection of various business cards.
> 
> Right now, my business card has a photo of a guy holding a guitar, taken during a Mesa Boogie product shoot. It's the only business card I have.
> 
> ...


While everyone is arguing the merits of a well designed card, I'll answer this.  I have a couple of different 4x6 card designs, each touting a different aspect of my work that I primarily use at art shows or take along to particular places. One has several pieces on one side with my info on the other; the second card promotes my motorcycle and car photography and how I "turn your ride into fine art".  I also have the "normal" sized business cards I carry around all the time-those are relatively simple with a camera lens in the center. 
The guy holding a guitar might be confusing to people. Are you a musician as well as a photographer would probably cross most minds.  
While you might not want to have 4x6 cards, I think you should go with a couple of different designs to hand out as appropriate to the occasion.  Places like Uprint.com always have specials where you could get 500 cards for under $30 and I think it's worth the investment.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 3, 2013)

Ladies, you guys mind reining it in a bit here?

I'm not asking about a designer or what photos to use or where to get the cards. I'm simply interested in knowing whether or not someone has had multiple business cards before, that's all.

Thanks to those who answered up and were able to avoid the pissing matches...


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 3, 2013)

LouR said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about getting a selection of various business cards.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## texkam (Mar 4, 2013)

> I'm simply interested in knowing whether or not someone has had multiple business cards before, that's all. Thanks to those who answered up and were able to avoid the pissing matches...


Glad you got the answer you were looking for. Good luck to you.


----------

